

Confessions of a textual loser - fogus
http://www.earthvssoup.com/2008/07/23/confessions-of-a-textual-loser/

======
fogus
It's amazing how quickly I have been able to pick up EMACs. I'm no expert by
far, but my mouse usage is 1/4 what it once was. :)

